
Show HN: SpatialStats – A Rails/PostGIS Gem to bring stats to spatial apps - kdggt
https://github.com/keithdoggett/spatial_stats
======
kdggt
Hi,

I've been working on this project for the past few months and, while it is far
from being completed, I think it's at a point where it can be used/tested.

My goal for this project is to bring a complete, performant spatial stats
library to the Ruby/Rails ecosystem. Right now it includes functionality for
computing spatial weights and autocorrelations/hotspot stats. I have plans to
extend the package to support point pattern analysis and regressions soon.

Right now it is tightly coupled to Rails/ActiveRecord, but eventually, I plan
on splitting this into separate Gems to reduce dependencies on different
modules and allow this to be used in plain Ruby.

Let me know what you think and if you have any issues/features you want to
see, feel free to open it up in the Github repo!

